# Where would you like to see a show held? IBGA/ABGA



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Heard a lot of discussion recently about shows and locations of the shows themselves. Wondering where some of you are located and if you havent had a show in awhile, what it would take to get one out your way.

I know there was someone on here from Alaska that was interested...

Help me help you!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We need ABGA show in Sept at Evergreen State Fair in Monroe Wa! Its possible it will never happen as pr the 250 mi(?) radius rule & Puyallup running a couple of weeks before. 
In yrs past it was USBGA, working without a contract, rooted in fair politics.
Even then the Boer shows weres never advertised. 
At the time I was looking to purchase my first Boers. Local breeders missed out I went east of the mts.
Maybe one in Lynden Wa or even Skagit Valley Wa Fair???


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids are the ones who are getting into showing goats <4-H mostly>, but it seems there are a few shows in our area each year with IBGA/ABGA. I am in KY, and if the kids do well and are up for it, I might let them go to one of the sanctioned shows


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

East Kansas! )


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Northern Indiana


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

If you guys have any contacts out that way please give them to me. I am more than welcome to start up some shows in those areas. I know there was one in Alaska that emailed me awhile back but I seem to have lost that info...so if you are that person please respond!! 

East Kansas and Northern Indiana...any preference to what association?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Junebug1994 said:


> East Kansas! )


I second that!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I Really want a show in clovis/Fresno, I know There are people here that would love to show at a IBGA/ABGA show here but there is no show like within 2 or 3 hours of here


----------

